

Ask HN: i'm not chasing my passion and feel like a failure - throwawyacct

i work for a company planning to ipo. i haven&#x27;t fully vested yet (60%)<p>i hate my job. i&#x27;m not reaching my full potential and every day i hate going into work.<p>i want to start my own company. execution plan is already set out. product is being built on the side but will need my full attention to flourish. plus, it makes me feel alive.<p>tldr; i want to quit but am too big of a pussy to make the leap and if i leave now, money will be left on the table (and i&#x27;ll be missing out on the action that comes along with ipo&#x27;ing). #goldenhandcuffs
======
GFischer
If you can't leave the company due to the "golden handcuffs", maybe you can
switch jobs or positions within it?

Get another role, maybe more challenging or in a position to learn?

I also think that it's a good challenge to your management skills for your
side project.

I'm not sure what kind of product you're building but unless you're already in
the "launch" phase or you've got contacts or something that needs your
personal attention, or it's some special tech only you know, you can (and
maybe should) try to outsource, find a cofounder or something :)

You need to find someone that can execute on your vision and communicate
clearly and often, but it's doable. Two of the largest exits here in my
country outsourced most of the coding part of their startups (one was
cofounded by a lawyer, who's now doing a kid-friendly startup. He still can't
code :) ) .

------
jordsmi
If you have a decent paying job and are supporting yourself, I don't see that
as a failure. We all dream of going out and making our own startup, but in
reality it doesn't work out for everyone. Sometimes it is safer to keep
working at your not so great job until you have more room to work on your own
stuff.

------
smattiso
What exactly are your golden handcuffs? I assume you are a developer in the
US? Unless your handcuffs are paying like 300k+ yearly then one thing to
consider is that you can probably find another similarly paying job without
too much work. You definitely don't want to miss out on a huge IPO but sit
down and do the math.

------
b6
Hmm, haven't you answered your own question? What are you doing with your one
and only life? Of course, don't be reckless, but I definitely wouldn't want to
look back and regret playing it safe.

------
wallflower
You can always quit after the IPO.

"If I win the lottery, I'm going to build a charity to do _____"

Truth is, you can start doing a little of what you always dream of doing
before you are ready, you'll never be fully ready.

------
mc_hammer
its just a job, just take it easy and enjoy it while u got it.

u should hire people to do your side biz for u. you could also get a Personal
assistant, or have ur pa manage outsourced coders/etc.

------
mod
You can't screw up.

No matter what you do, it'll feel like the right thing in retrospect.

You'll either slog it out and be proud of your endurance and the safe bet, or
you'll cut your losses and strike out on your own, and be proud of your
bravery and unwillingness to put up with unsavory conditions.

------
godot
I was once in sort-of your situation but I hated my job a little less and I
didn't build a side project. I switched to a different team in that company --
to something both new to me and less stressful than my old team. It was a
world of difference and made it much more bearable. You should definitely try
it. (I did eventually quit anyway after fully vesting.)

------
MalcolmDiggs
Are you responsible for somebody other than yourself? Are there
kids/spouse/whatever that are depending on you to bring home the salary you've
got now?

If not, then you're just doing it all for you. So, you might as well do the
thing that makes you most happy.

------
andkon
just do it.

bonus: you hating your job will help you to take the leap.

